# Windows 7 Sysprep Fatal Error



## fw2036 (May 26, 2011)

Hi There,
I am having problems getting a sysprep to work on a Windows 7 Professional and am at the end of my rope with trying to figure out why. I was hoping someone here may be able to help.

Here is the situation. We use FOG for PxE network deployment of images to our PCs. I have delt with a few situations where sysprep has failed because of certain services or programs installed (generally after the sysprep is complete failing when its trying to configure the services after rebooting the machines). I have set up a successful sysprepped image for our windows 7 machines that I wanted to update and add in microsoft essentials into and then re-sysprep for future deployments. I wasnt knowledgeable enough to save an image before the initial sysprep for updating the image prior to the first sysprep.

But anyway, I'm trying to work with what I got without having to go through the anguish of reinstalling the OS, Software, Drivers, etc. 

Now heres the problem, I take that first image (that was sysprepped) deploy it to a PC, update it, add in microsoft essentials, and try to resysprep it to cut off having to do all that work every deployment. I get a "Fatal error has occured" while it is performing the sysprep actions (still in windows before a reboot after running the native windows 7 sysprep utility). 

I have sysprepped machines before with Microsoft Essentials and it has worked fine, I went through the logs and found that it re-armed windows fine so its not that, I have scoured forums trying to find solutions and have tried disabling the windows media player network sharing service, have tried alot of individual steps (sysprepping again after deploying the sysprepped image before updating and adding essentials works, but as soon as I make changes it seems to fail.) I think I got it to work once after adding essentials but now when I try to do it it is still failing every time. I just cant seem to find out what is causing the fatal error..

Here are the sysprep error logs that show the problem (which i tried looking up and is how i found a few solutions that didnt work) If anyone has any ideas or methods to try I would much appreciate any light that can be shed.

Thanks!




2011-05-19 10:40:05, Info [0x0f0081] SYSPRP LaunchDll:Successfully executed 'C:\Windows\System32\sppnp.dll,Sysprep_Generalize_Pnp' without error
2011-05-19 10:40:05, Info [0x0f008b] SYSPRP RunRegistryDlls:Found entrypoint in registry at SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\SysPrep\Generalize\{82468857-ad9b-1a37-533f-7db889fff253}; will try to launch 'C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll,SLReArmWindows'
2011-05-19 10:40:05, Info [0x0f0080] SYSPRP LaunchDll:Found 'C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll,SLReArmWindows'; executing it
2011-05-19 10:40:08, Info [0x0f0081] SYSPRP LaunchDll:Successfully executed 'C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll,SLReArmWindows' without error
2011-05-19 10:40:08, Info [0x0f008b] SYSPRP RunRegistryDlls:Found entrypoint in registry at SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\SysPrep\Generalize\{ddae0117-68f5-11b9-0470-6c42dc9b8f85}; will try to launch 'C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll,IphlpsvcSysprepGeneralize'
2011-05-19 10:40:08, Info [0x0f0080] SYSPRP LaunchDll:Found 'C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll,IphlpsvcSysprepGeneralize'; executing it
2011-05-19 10:40:08, Info SYSPRP iphlpsvc.dll: sysprep generalize called
2011-05-19 10:40:08, Info SYSPRP Found interface in scavenger.
2011-05-19 10:40:09, Info SYSPRP Successfully uninstalled interface in scavenger
2011-05-19 10:40:09, Info SYSPRP Found interface in scavenger.
2011-05-19 10:40:10, Info SYSPRP Successfully uninstalled interface in scavenger
2011-05-19 10:40:10, Info [0x0f0081] SYSPRP LaunchDll:Successfully executed 'C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll,IphlpsvcSysprepGeneralize' without error
2011-05-19 10:40:10, Info [0x0f008b] SYSPRP RunRegistryDlls:Found entrypoint in registry at SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\SysPrep\Generalize\{2172c981-2c23-e969-c28d-ccc47a787790}; will try to launch 'C:\Windows\system32\capisp.dll,CAPISysPrep_Generalize'
2011-05-19 10:40:10, Info [0x0f0080] SYSPRP LaunchDll:Found 'C:\Windows\system32\capisp.dll,CAPISysPrep_Generalize'; executing it
2011-05-19 10:40:10, Info capisp.dll::CAPISysPrep_Generalize: NukeTempCryptoFiles failed
2011-05-19 10:40:10, Info capisp.dll::CAPISysPrep_Generalize: returning 65b
*2011-05-19 10:40:10, Error [0x0f0082] SYSPRP LaunchDll:Failure occurred while executing 'C:\Windows\system32\capisp.dll,CAPISysPrep_Generalize', returned error code 1627[gle=0x00000012]
2011-05-19 10:40:10, Error [0x0f0070] SYSPRP RunExternalDlls:An error occurred while running registry sysprep DLLs, halting sysprep execution. dwRet = 1627[gle=0x00000012]
2011-05-19 10:40:10, Error [0x0f00a8] SYSPRP WinMain:Hit failure while processing sysprep generalize internal providers; hr = 0x8007065b[gle=0x00000012]*
2011-05-19 10:40:13, Info [0x0f004c] SYSPRP WaitThread:Exiting spawned waiting thread
2011-05-19 10:40:14, Info [0x0f0052] SYSPRP Shutting down SysPrep log
2011-05-19 10:40:14, Info [0x0f004d] SYSPRP The time is now 2011-05-19 10:40:14


The bold line(s) are what I believe are causing it to fail, it seems like its something to do with that capisp.dll.. I dont really know what to make of it tho.. if anyone thinks they might be able to help let me know, I am open to advice and will provide any further info if needed.

Thanks again!


----------

